# 15" rims in 205/45/R15



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

What color rims would go best with a burgundy red B13 classic Sentra? Currenty, I have 14" silver ones. I'm thinking of switching to gunmetal, but some don't like the idea. What would you guys recommend. Oh, and about the tires, I wanted 45 cuz of lower profile. I hope this doesn't affect the handling at all.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

b13pnoysentra said:


> What color rims would go best with a burgundy red B13 classic Sentra? Currenty, I have 14" silver ones. I'm thinking of switching to gunmetal, but some don't like the idea. What would you guys recommend. Oh, and about the tires, I wanted 45 cuz of lower profile. I hope this doesn't affect the handling at all.


Just my opinion but a 15" rim with a low profile tire is going to leave a lot of gap. Maybe get a 16" or a bigger tire?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

i agree with ga16freak....theres gonna be aloot of gap, even if you lower it....

Personally, if you were going with 15's id get as thick a tire you can fit in there...first off, itd look better, but more importantly...youd have a longer tire life and get the most out of your money in the tires.....or get 16's and as much tire without rubbing.....and if your stuck on low pros, go with 17's and 205/40/17's will work just fine, is what i have on my car.....tires only rated for 60,000 or so....and you feel more....so id go with 16's most likely....



Also.....depending on what your style is and what else your gonna do with the car...i'd go with gunmetal...carbon graphite / anthracite looking rims.....or a nice polished black.....chrome is out played in my opinion.....but thats me.

Good luck with that..


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i would go with 15's with a 50's tire. it is the best looking combo you can buy. also about the color... i would go with either silver as you currently are running, or how about a gold or bronze?


----------



## simefly (Nov 30, 2005)

I would go with Gold/Titanium... Or if you want it to look slightly playful: then you should try pearl white instead.

If you are all out for that fierce look. Matt BLACK is the game.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

my 205/50/15 tires rub a little bit on my 91


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

bronze!!!!!!


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

I would say go for the B14 SE-R rims, 205/50/15. Bronze, gunmetal or maybe polished if you can find one.

Eric


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm planning to get 15" gunmetal rims with 205/50/R15 tires. I checked SE-R.net and it shows these tires do 71 mph on @ 70 on the speedometer. The 195/50/15 do 69 @ 70 on the speedo and the 205/45/15 do 68 @ 70. I want the handling from the width, the extra speed due to diameter, and to lessen the fender gap.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i plan to run a 205/50/15 tire with my racing hart cp-035s... they shouldnt rub, but i only plan to lower my car about 1.4 inches


----------

